# Behold! The world’s first 1TB microSD card courtesy of SanDisk



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)

This is an insane amount of storage on something so teensy weeny 



> The 1TB SanDisk Extreme UHS-I microSDXC card can read at a peak rate of 160 MB/s and write 90 MB/s. It will be available in 1TB and 512GB storage capacities and are now available for pre-order now on SanDisk.com. The cards will go on sale for $449.99 and $199.99, respectively. Availability is pegged in as late April 2019.




World's first 1TB microSD card courtesy of SanDisk and Micron - IoT Gadgets


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2019)

Never did I think I would live in such a world.  I was so pleased when I got my first ultramodern 3.25 inch 1.44k _double sided_ floppy drive.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 27, 2019)

I love that idea, I'll wait for the prices to drop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I love that idea, I'll wait for the prices to drop.


yeh give it a year and they'll be far cheaper


----------



## 8ball (Feb 27, 2019)

Writes at 90Mb/sec - will take a while to fill it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm starting to trust SD cards less and less as the write speeds increase.  I'm a bit concerned that they are pushing the technology a bit too hard.  Other comparable storage types (like XQD, CFast, etc.) are pretty expensive, so it's no-win really.


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 27, 2019)

I love the idea of this, even though I have no use for it whatsoever. Just for the thrill of saying "look, 1Tb on something the cat could swallow!".


----------



## weltweit (Feb 28, 2019)

Pretty amazing how much data these tiny cards can hold these days.

At the moment I only have a 16G card for my camera. Image files are ~30mb, I never fill it.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> Writes at 90Mb/sec - will take a while to fill it.


Over a day if my calculations are right.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 28, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Over a day if my calculations are right.


3 hrs, Shirley?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 28, 2019)

Amazing technical achievement but I am wondering who this is aimed at?


----------



## Voley (Feb 28, 2019)

I can remember these. Prone to 'RAM Pack wobble' and losing all your data. All 16K of it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 28, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> I love the idea of this, even though I have no use for it whatsoever. Just for the thrill of saying "look, 1Tb on something the cat could swallow!".



It would probably still work, post cat.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 28, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Never did I think I would live in such a world.  I was so pleased when I got my first ultramodern 3.25 inch 1.44k _double sided_ floppy drive.



My first disc drives were 256k x 2. 256k 5¼ discs. On a disc, you could get Dbase II and your data files, or Lotus123 spreadsheet. When I left the army, I used part of the resettlement money to buy a 30Mb hard card. The equivalent of 120 floppies. I can remember thinking 'I'll never fill that'.  Got 8Tb of disk space now. Plus 12Tb NAS.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

kabbes said:


> 3 hrs, Shirley?


Nah not using the number above


----------



## kabbes (Feb 28, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Nah not using the number above


1Tb = 1000Gig
1000Gig/0.09Gig/s = 11,111s
=180mins, roughly
=3 hours

How do you get to over a day?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 28, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Never did I think I would live in such a world.  I was so pleased when I got my first ultramodern 3.25 inch 1.44k _double sided_ floppy drive.


1.4MB, not kB. Translated to about 1.2MB once formatted.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 28, 2019)

mauvais said:


> 1.4MB, not kB. Translated to about 1.2MB once formatted.


 That’s what I meant...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

kabbes said:


> 1Tb = 1000Gig
> 1000Gig/0.09Gig/s = 11,111s
> =180mins, roughly
> =3 hours
> ...


The post I quoted said Mb/s not MB/s


----------



## Idaho (Mar 1, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Mb/s not MB/s


That mix up never gets old


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

Idaho said:


> That mix up never gets old


I'm blaming 8ball


----------



## kabbes (Mar 1, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> The post I quoted said Mb/s not MB/s


Well now I don’t know which is the correct version either


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 1, 2019)

kabbes said:


> 1Tb = 1000Gig
> 1000Gig/0.09Gig/s = 11,111s
> =180mins, roughly
> =3 hours
> ...



Crap maths teacher?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Well now I don’t know which is the correct version either


The article is in bytes.  So you're right. 

Still blaming 8balls though


----------



## xenon (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, maybe useful for you digital film / photography types but I can't see the point. Imagine filling it up and it gets corrupted or lost.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

xenon said:


> Well, maybe useful for you digital film / photography types but I can't see the point. Imagine filling it up and it gets corrupted or lost.


Raid them up. 
Ebay has shit like this on it
 

Sata attached 10 sd card raid controller.

I bet its shit though


----------



## cheesethief (Mar 1, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Raid them up.
> Ebay has shit like this on it
> View attachment 163322
> 
> ...


$4500 worth of SD cards in a 20 quid controller from ebay...

What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> $4500 worth of SD cards in a 20 quid controller from ebay...
> 
> What could possibly go wrong!



Exciting madness.

I'd be half tempted to buy one and see how well they do. Except who has a desktop or server anymore?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 3, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 163312



Not sure what one of these cost, but it's only 5MB, and well look at it


----------

